# Ag. Martinez insiste: "Milan o Atletico? Non è fatta con nessuno"



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Giugno 2015)

*Ag. Martinez insiste: "Milan o Atletico? Non è fatta con nessuno"*

L'agente di Jackson Martinez, tale Pompeo, continua a rilasciare dichiarazioni alquanto discutibili. Ecco le sue parole a TMW: _"Ancora non sappiamo dove andrà a giocare Jackson Martinez. *Tutti stanno scrivendo di tutto, ma noi non sappiamo niente. Aspettiamo qualche giorno per prendere una decisione definitiva a riguardo. Non so quello che farà il Milan e non ho manco idea di quello che faranno le squadre in Spagna*. Aspettiamo di decidere, ma vi assicuro che lo faremo presto. Anche Jackson vuole sapere il suo futuro, è normale. Ma io e lui non abbiamo fretta, siamo tranquilli. Aspettiamo il giorno in cui potremo finalmente parlare e chiudere. Ripeto: la gente parla troppo, non ci sono imposizioni di alcuna squadra ma solo negoziazioni in corso. *Attualmente non è dell'Atletico Madrid e con il Milan non è del tutto chiuso*. Jackson può fare grandi cose, che sia in Spagna, Italia o Inghilterra. *Ci sono diverse possibilità e non sappiamo dove andremo ma tra qualche giorno, che sia domani o dopodomani o nel week-end, arriverà qualcosa probabilmente...*"._


----------



## alcyppa (23 Giugno 2015)

Un po' di miniera a 'sta gentaglia farebbe bene.


----------



## Love (23 Giugno 2015)

bah...a cosa vogliono arrivare??? ad uno stipendio più alto??? mi sa tanto di si...


----------



## _ET_ (23 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'agente di Jackson Martinez, tale Pompeo, continua a rilasciare dichiarazioni alquanto discutibili. Ecco le sue parole a TMW: _"Ancora non sappiamo dove andrà a giocare Jackson Martinez. *Tutti stanno scrivendo di tutto, ma noi non sappiamo niente. Aspettiamo qualche giorno per prendere una decisione definitiva a riguardo. Non so quello che farà il Milan e non ho manco idea di quello che faranno le squadre in Spagna*. Aspettiamo di decidere, ma vi assicuro che lo faremo presto. Anche Jackson vuole sapere il suo futuro, è normale. Ma io e lui non abbiamo fretta, siamo tranquilli. Aspettiamo il giorno in cui potremo finalmente parlare e chiudere. Ripeto: la gente parla troppo, non ci sono imposizioni di alcuna squadra ma solo negoziazioni in corso. *Attualmente non è dell'Atletico Madrid e con il Milan non è del tutto chiuso*. Jackson può fare grandi cose, che sia in Spagna, Italia o Inghilterra. *Ci sono diverse possibilità e non sappiamo dove andremo ma tra qualche giorno, che sia domani o dopodomani o nel week-end, arriverà qualcosa probabilmente...*"._



ma chi lo vuole sto mercenario...gli auguro il peggio.seriamo si rompa prima di firmare così da farsi un altra stagione in portogallo con i tifosi contro...


----------



## Snake (23 Giugno 2015)

quanto godrei se restasse al Porto


----------



## Biss (23 Giugno 2015)

Ripeto, chiamatemi scemo ma io ci credo ancora...Adriano muovi il "didietro" e vola a Oporto!!!!

Il giocatore non si é mai sbilanciato! E' sempre rimasto vago, é stato il procuratore a fare il furbetto, non capisco tutto sto accanimento contro il giocatore..

E poi diciamocelo, io piuttosto che ritrovarmi con Bacca, Luiz Adriano e compagnia bella preferisco mille volte dare a JM 5 mln l'anno


----------



## il condor (23 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'agente di Jackson Martinez, tale Pompeo, continua a rilasciare dichiarazioni alquanto discutibili. Ecco le sue parole a TMW: _"Ancora non sappiamo dove andrà a giocare Jackson Martinez. *Tutti stanno scrivendo di tutto, ma noi non sappiamo niente. Aspettiamo qualche giorno per prendere una decisione definitiva a riguardo. Non so quello che farà il Milan e non ho manco idea di quello che faranno le squadre in Spagna*. Aspettiamo di decidere, ma vi assicuro che lo faremo presto. Anche Jackson vuole sapere il suo futuro, è normale. Ma io e lui non abbiamo fretta, siamo tranquilli. Aspettiamo il giorno in cui potremo finalmente parlare e chiudere. Ripeto: la gente parla troppo, non ci sono imposizioni di alcuna squadra ma solo negoziazioni in corso. *Attualmente non è dell'Atletico Madrid e con il Milan non è del tutto chiuso*. Jackson può fare grandi cose, che sia in Spagna, Italia o Inghilterra. *Ci sono diverse possibilità e non sappiamo dove andremo ma tra qualche giorno, che sia domani o dopodomani o nel week-end, arriverà qualcosa probabilmente...*"._



tappategli la bocca. è dell'atletico??? stop.


----------



## franck3211 (23 Giugno 2015)

Ci serve. Altri attaccanti non ce ne sono


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'agente di Jackson Martinez, tale Pompeo, continua a rilasciare dichiarazioni alquanto discutibili. Ecco le sue parole a TMW: _"Ancora non sappiamo dove andrà a giocare Jackson Martinez. *Tutti stanno scrivendo di tutto, ma noi non sappiamo niente. Aspettiamo qualche giorno per prendere una decisione definitiva a riguardo. Non so quello che farà il Milan e non ho manco idea di quello che faranno le squadre in Spagna*. Aspettiamo di decidere, ma vi assicuro che lo faremo presto. Anche Jackson vuole sapere il suo futuro, è normale. Ma io e lui non abbiamo fretta, siamo tranquilli. Aspettiamo il giorno in cui potremo finalmente parlare e chiudere. Ripeto: la gente parla troppo, non ci sono imposizioni di alcuna squadra ma solo negoziazioni in corso. *Attualmente non è dell'Atletico Madrid e con il Milan non è del tutto chiuso*. Jackson può fare grandi cose, che sia in Spagna, Italia o Inghilterra. *Ci sono diverse possibilità e non sappiamo dove andremo ma tra qualche giorno, che sia domani o dopodomani o nel week-end, arriverà qualcosa probabilmente...*"._



Qua son tutti fuori di testa. Comunque c'è pure un gran casino intorno a Jackson Martinez. Io sapevo che aveva cambiato procuratore e che adesso era Jorge Mendes... E qua continua a parlare Pompeo, il vecchio procuratore


----------



## mr.wolf (23 Giugno 2015)

ma dai basta con sto cinema


----------



## il condor (23 Giugno 2015)

Biss ha scritto:


> Ripeto, chiamatemi scemo ma io ci credo ancora...Andriano muovi il "didietro" e vola a Oporto!!!!



sarebbe troppo bello anche perchè trovare un sostituto è quasi impossibile però è andato, non abbiamo più chance.


----------



## aleslash (23 Giugno 2015)

Ci crederei se non ci fosse stata resa totale su di lui dall'ambiente Milan


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2015)

Mercenari con la maiuscola.


----------



## Biss (23 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ci serve. Altri attaccanti non ce ne sono


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'agente di Jackson Martinez, tale Pompeo, continua a rilasciare dichiarazioni alquanto discutibili. Ecco le sue parole a TMW: _"Ancora non sappiamo dove andrà a giocare Jackson Martinez. *Tutti stanno scrivendo di tutto, ma noi non sappiamo niente. Aspettiamo qualche giorno per prendere una decisione definitiva a riguardo. Non so quello che farà il Milan e non ho manco idea di quello che faranno le squadre in Spagna*. Aspettiamo di decidere, ma vi assicuro che lo faremo presto. Anche Jackson vuole sapere il suo futuro, è normale. Ma io e lui non abbiamo fretta, siamo tranquilli. Aspettiamo il giorno in cui potremo finalmente parlare e chiudere. Ripeto: la gente parla troppo, non ci sono imposizioni di alcuna squadra ma solo negoziazioni in corso. *Attualmente non è dell'Atletico Madrid e con il Milan non è del tutto chiuso*. Jackson può fare grandi cose, che sia in Spagna, Italia o Inghilterra. *Ci sono diverse possibilità e non sappiamo dove andremo ma tra qualche giorno, che sia domani o dopodomani o nel week-end, arriverà qualcosa probabilmente...*"._



Cercano di uscirne con eleganza col Milan, invano. Mercenari.


----------



## Biss (23 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Ci crederei se non ci fosse stata resa totale su di lui dall'ambiente Milan



Voglio credere che, finalmente, sia pretattica per operare sottotraccia


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'agente di Jackson Martinez, tale Pompeo, continua a rilasciare dichiarazioni alquanto discutibili. Ecco le sue parole a TMW: _"Ancora non sappiamo dove andrà a giocare Jackson Martinez. *Tutti stanno scrivendo di tutto, ma noi non sappiamo niente. Aspettiamo qualche giorno per prendere una decisione definitiva a riguardo. Non so quello che farà il Milan e non ho manco idea di quello che faranno le squadre in Spagna*. Aspettiamo di decidere, ma vi assicuro che lo faremo presto. Anche Jackson vuole sapere il suo futuro, è normale. Ma io e lui non abbiamo fretta, siamo tranquilli. Aspettiamo il giorno in cui potremo finalmente parlare e chiudere. Ripeto: la gente parla troppo, non ci sono imposizioni di alcuna squadra ma solo negoziazioni in corso. *Attualmente non è dell'Atletico Madrid e con il Milan non è del tutto chiuso*. Jackson può fare grandi cose, che sia in Spagna, Italia o Inghilterra. *Ci sono diverse possibilità e non sappiamo dove andremo ma tra qualche giorno, che sia domani o dopodomani o nel week-end, arriverà qualcosa probabilmente...*"._



Ancora parla,pure questo? Sono veramente indisponenti,non ci si comporta così.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'agente di Jackson Martinez, tale Pompeo, continua a rilasciare dichiarazioni alquanto discutibili. Ecco le sue parole a TMW: _"Ancora non sappiamo dove andrà a giocare Jackson Martinez. *Tutti stanno scrivendo di tutto, ma noi non sappiamo niente. Aspettiamo qualche giorno per prendere una decisione definitiva a riguardo. Non so quello che farà il Milan e non ho manco idea di quello che faranno le squadre in Spagna*. Aspettiamo di decidere, ma vi assicuro che lo faremo presto. Anche Jackson vuole sapere il suo futuro, è normale. Ma io e lui non abbiamo fretta, siamo tranquilli. Aspettiamo il giorno in cui potremo finalmente parlare e chiudere. Ripeto: la gente parla troppo, non ci sono imposizioni di alcuna squadra ma solo negoziazioni in corso. *Attualmente non è dell'Atletico Madrid e con il Milan non è del tutto chiuso*. Jackson può fare grandi cose, che sia in Spagna, Italia o Inghilterra. *Ci sono diverse possibilità e non sappiamo dove andremo ma tra qualche giorno, che sia domani o dopodomani o nel week-end, arriverà qualcosa probabilmente...*"._



Quella è la porta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'agente di Jackson Martinez, tale Pompeo, continua a rilasciare dichiarazioni alquanto discutibili. Ecco le sue parole a TMW: _"Ancora non sappiamo dove andrà a giocare Jackson Martinez. *Tutti stanno scrivendo di tutto, ma noi non sappiamo niente. Aspettiamo qualche giorno per prendere una decisione definitiva a riguardo. Non so quello che farà il Milan e non ho manco idea di quello che faranno le squadre in Spagna*. Aspettiamo di decidere, ma vi assicuro che lo faremo presto. Anche Jackson vuole sapere il suo futuro, è normale. Ma io e lui non abbiamo fretta, siamo tranquilli. Aspettiamo il giorno in cui potremo finalmente parlare e chiudere. Ripeto: la gente parla troppo, non ci sono imposizioni di alcuna squadra ma solo negoziazioni in corso. *Attualmente non è dell'Atletico Madrid e con il Milan non è del tutto chiuso*. Jackson può fare grandi cose, che sia in Spagna, Italia o Inghilterra. *Ci sono diverse possibilità e non sappiamo dove andremo ma tra qualche giorno, che sia domani o dopodomani o nel week-end, arriverà qualcosa probabilmente...*"._



Si certo come no dice cosi solo per alzare il prezzo d'ingaggio con l'Atletico, la devono piantare di mettere sempre in mezzo noi mercenari, ppoi va beh questo agente si commenta da solo ricordo ancora le varie interviste quando eravamo in trattativa noi. Poi pure Mc ha confermato che abbiamo abbandonato la pista quindi.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mercenari con la maiuscola.



Vero, anzi verissimo.

Ma i Sudamericani in generale, esclusi gli Argentini, sono cosi.

In fondo per loro il massimo della vita è nel loro stesso Paese, son qui davvero solo per lavorare e guadagnare il più possibile, per poi tornare laggiù con la loro pensione d' oro.

Per questo anche su Cavani ad esempio, scommetterei 100 euro che non verrà mai al Milan.


----------



## Biss (23 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quella è la porta.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (23 Giugno 2015)

Il giocatore mi piace un casino, era il meglio che si poteva trovare a certe cifre ma tutta questa storia è diventata irritante. Che si trovi una squadra e la smettano di assillarci.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Giugno 2015)

lui è veramente l'unico che non andrebbe perso... il centrocampista lo trovi e pure meglio di Kondocoso.. un attaccante forte e possente come questo no ..


----------



## Jack14 (23 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'agente di Jackson Martinez, tale Pompeo, continua a rilasciare dichiarazioni alquanto discutibili. Ecco le sue parole a TMW: _"Ancora non sappiamo dove andrà a giocare Jackson Martinez. *Tutti stanno scrivendo di tutto, ma noi non sappiamo niente. Aspettiamo qualche giorno per prendere una decisione definitiva a riguardo. Non so quello che farà il Milan e non ho manco idea di quello che faranno le squadre in Spagna*. Aspettiamo di decidere, ma vi assicuro che lo faremo presto. Anche Jackson vuole sapere il suo futuro, è normale. Ma io e lui non abbiamo fretta, siamo tranquilli. Aspettiamo il giorno in cui potremo finalmente parlare e chiudere. Ripeto: la gente parla troppo, non ci sono imposizioni di alcuna squadra ma solo negoziazioni in corso. *Attualmente non è dell'Atletico Madrid e con il Milan non è del tutto chiuso*. Jackson può fare grandi cose, che sia in Spagna, Italia o Inghilterra. *Ci sono diverse possibilità e non sappiamo dove andremo ma tra qualche giorno, che sia domani o dopodomani o nel week-end, arriverà qualcosa probabilmente...*"._



Io distinguerei JM uomo che mi ha molto deluso da JM giocatore che ha pochi eguali. Se il problema sono i soldi io rilancerei e cercherei di prenderlo in qualunque modo. Se invece lui non è convinto della destinazione milan allora lascerei stare per non fare un Cerci bis


----------



## TheZio (23 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'agente di Jackson Martinez, tale Pompeo, continua a rilasciare dichiarazioni alquanto discutibili. Ecco le sue parole a TMW: _"Ancora non sappiamo dove andrà a giocare Jackson Martinez. *Tutti stanno scrivendo di tutto, ma noi non sappiamo niente. Aspettiamo qualche giorno per prendere una decisione definitiva a riguardo. Non so quello che farà il Milan e non ho manco idea di quello che faranno le squadre in Spagna*. Aspettiamo di decidere, ma vi assicuro che lo faremo presto. Anche Jackson vuole sapere il suo futuro, è normale. Ma io e lui non abbiamo fretta, siamo tranquilli. Aspettiamo il giorno in cui potremo finalmente parlare e chiudere. Ripeto: la gente parla troppo, non ci sono imposizioni di alcuna squadra ma solo negoziazioni in corso. *Attualmente non è dell'Atletico Madrid e con il Milan non è del tutto chiuso*. Jackson può fare grandi cose, che sia in Spagna, Italia o Inghilterra. *Ci sono diverse possibilità e non sappiamo dove andremo ma tra qualche giorno, che sia domani o dopodomani o nel week-end, arriverà qualcosa probabilmente...*"._



Ma non aeva chiuso con l Atletico? 
La vera rovina del calcio sono i procuratori...


----------



## il condor (23 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> lui è veramente l'unico che non andrebbe perso... il centrocampista lo trovi e pure meglio di Kondocoso.. un attaccante forte e possente come questo no ..



 anche se è un mercenario con la M maiuscola


----------



## Biss (23 Giugno 2015)

Io penso che un pensierino di rilancio Galliani possa farcelo, a livello mediatico recupererebbe moltissimo!

Dal punto di vista puramente calcistico, il giocatore sarebbe perfetto per noi.


----------



## Jack14 (23 Giugno 2015)

Questo dimostra che non è vero che ha firmato alcun accordo con l'Atletico. Se no perchè fare queste dichiarazioni? Se hai già firmato non tiri sull'ingaggio. Potrebbe dimostrare che forse era il procuratore che comunque fin dal principio non voleva firmare così da poter generare aste sul suo ingaggio con la scusa che il giocatore fosse in coppa America.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Io distinguerei JM uomo che mi ha molto deluso da JM giocatore che ha pochi eguali. Se il problema sono i soldi io rilancerei e cercherei di prenderlo in qualunque modo. Se invece lui non è convinto della destinazione milan allora lascerei stare per non fare un Cerci bis



Sono d'accordo con te ormai la parole nel calcio non conta più niente che amarezza, pure la storia di Kondo che Galliani aveva l'accordo con tutti e poi sono spariti ( se vera la storia che amarezza) al momento l'unico di parole è stato il ragazzino Mauri ha una parola con il Milan da gennaio e sembra che la stia mantenendo nonostamte ci siano altre squadre interessate. Io come ho detto di Kondo me ne frego viste anche le cifre ma di Jm ci sono rimasta "male" anche perchè in giro di attaccanti papabili non ci sono ( Cavani, Higuain ecc scordiamoceli pure me )


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> lui è veramente l'unico che non andrebbe perso... il centrocampista lo trovi e pure meglio di Kondocoso.. un attaccante forte e possente come questo no ..



Si ma dopo tutta sta tritera si ècapito chiaraente che non vuole venire dai...stanno solo cercando di alzare il prezzo o attendono per vedere se si fanno sotto altri più graditi..


----------



## franck3211 (23 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma dopo tutta sta tritera si ècapito chiaraente che non vuole venire dai...stanno solo cercando di alzare il prezzo o attendono per vedere se si fanno sotto altri più graditi..


A mio parere questo non vuole ne il milan ne l'atletico. Comunque le dichiarazioni del giocatore sono state sempre coerenti e l'agente che ha fatto confusione.


----------



## Renegade (23 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'agente di Jackson Martinez, tale Pompeo, continua a rilasciare dichiarazioni alquanto discutibili. Ecco le sue parole a TMW: _"Ancora non sappiamo dove andrà a giocare Jackson Martinez. *Tutti stanno scrivendo di tutto, ma noi non sappiamo niente. Aspettiamo qualche giorno per prendere una decisione definitiva a riguardo. Non so quello che farà il Milan e non ho manco idea di quello che faranno le squadre in Spagna*. Aspettiamo di decidere, ma vi assicuro che lo faremo presto. Anche Jackson vuole sapere il suo futuro, è normale. Ma io e lui non abbiamo fretta, siamo tranquilli. Aspettiamo il giorno in cui potremo finalmente parlare e chiudere. Ripeto: la gente parla troppo, non ci sono imposizioni di alcuna squadra ma solo negoziazioni in corso. *Attualmente non è dell'Atletico Madrid e con il Milan non è del tutto chiuso*. Jackson può fare grandi cose, che sia in Spagna, Italia o Inghilterra. *Ci sono diverse possibilità e non sappiamo dove andremo ma tra qualche giorno, che sia domani o dopodomani o nel week-end, arriverà qualcosa probabilmente...*"._



Ma basta prendere in giro la gente. Probabilmente è il peggior procuratore che io abbia mai visto. Raiola ha più compassione e decenza.


----------



## Jack14 (23 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma dopo tutta sta tritera si ècapito chiaraente che non vuole venire dai...stanno solo cercando di alzare il prezzo o attendono per vedere se si fanno sotto altri più graditi..



Non credo, se no avrebbe tagliato fuori di netto il Milan. Avrebbe detto che con il Milan era saltato ma non aveva ancora deciso e che c'erano diversi club. Per me è esclusivamente un discorso di soldi


----------



## Davidinho22 (23 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'agente di Jackson Martinez, tale Pompeo, continua a rilasciare dichiarazioni alquanto discutibili. Ecco le sue parole a TMW: _"Ancora non sappiamo dove andrà a giocare Jackson Martinez. *Tutti stanno scrivendo di tutto, ma noi non sappiamo niente. Aspettiamo qualche giorno per prendere una decisione definitiva a riguardo. Non so quello che farà il Milan e non ho manco idea di quello che faranno le squadre in Spagna*. Aspettiamo di decidere, ma vi assicuro che lo faremo presto. Anche Jackson vuole sapere il suo futuro, è normale. Ma io e lui non abbiamo fretta, siamo tranquilli. Aspettiamo il giorno in cui potremo finalmente parlare e chiudere. Ripeto: la gente parla troppo, non ci sono imposizioni di alcuna squadra ma solo negoziazioni in corso. *Attualmente non è dell'Atletico Madrid e con il Milan non è del tutto chiuso*. Jackson può fare grandi cose, che sia in Spagna, Italia o Inghilterra. *Ci sono diverse possibilità e non sappiamo dove andremo ma tra qualche giorno, che sia domani o dopodomani o nel week-end, arriverà qualcosa probabilmente...*"._



ma io mi chiedo, ovunque andrà questo... con che faccia si presenta???


----------



## aleslash (23 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Non credo, se no avrebbe tagliato fuori di netto il Milan. Avrebbe detto che cpn il Milan era saltato ma non aveva ancora deciso e che c'erano diversi club. Per me è esclusivamente un discorso di soldi


Molto probabile, fossi nel gallo rilancerei ancora, purtroppo attaccanti come lui non ce se sono in giro


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Non credo, se no avrebbe tagliato fuori di netto il Milan. Avrebbe detto che con il Milan era saltato ma non aveva ancora deciso e che c'erano diversi club. Per me è esclusivamente un discorso di soldi



Si ma sinceramente stare lì a fare la scelta di ripiego se non arrivano altri mi pare un atteggiamento non da Milan..


----------



## Iblahimovic (23 Giugno 2015)

no grazie. andiamo su un altro


----------



## Heaven (23 Giugno 2015)

Io non trovo scandalose le parole di Martinez/agente. Sono i giornali a dare le cose per fatte, che ne sappiamo noi

Ovviamente lo accoglierei a braccia aperte, ma purtroppo non c'è possibilità.


----------



## markjordan (23 Giugno 2015)

baglio o ho letto che l'atletico ha problemi a comprare ? si spiegherebbe sta' tiritera , andiamo su higuain va...


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Non credo, se no avrebbe tagliato fuori di netto il Milan. Avrebbe detto che con il Milan era saltato ma non aveva ancora deciso e che c'erano diversi club. Per me è esclusivamente un discorso di soldi



Potrebbe bluffare per alzare la proposta dell'Atletico, non ci credo molto ma è plausibile


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Giugno 2015)

sta mettendo le mani avanti nel caso l'atletico non potesse comprarlo. Schifo. Non lo voglio un mercenario come questo.


----------



## aleslash (23 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sta mettendo le mani avanti nel caso l'atletico non potesse comprarlo. Schifo. Non lo voglio un mercenario come questo.


Abbiamo sopportato i ricatti di Bosco Leite, sinceramente tra l'avere JM e non averlo scelgo la prima, senza pensarci


----------



## Jack14 (23 Giugno 2015)

In realtà sia Marca che Il Giornale dicono che stanno aspettando il 1 luglio perchè temono il blocco del mercato da parte dell'UEFA (come il barca). Quindi direi speranze quasi nulle...


----------



## Doctore (23 Giugno 2015)

ma JM si sta ricoprendo di melma tutto da solo.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'agente di Jackson Martinez, tale Pompeo, continua a rilasciare dichiarazioni alquanto discutibili. Ecco le sue parole a TMW: _"Ancora non sappiamo dove andrà a giocare Jackson Martinez. *Tutti stanno scrivendo di tutto, ma noi non sappiamo niente. Aspettiamo qualche giorno per prendere una decisione definitiva a riguardo. Non so quello che farà il Milan e non ho manco idea di quello che faranno le squadre in Spagna*. Aspettiamo di decidere, ma vi assicuro che lo faremo presto. Anche Jackson vuole sapere il suo futuro, è normale. Ma io e lui non abbiamo fretta, siamo tranquilli. Aspettiamo il giorno in cui potremo finalmente parlare e chiudere. Ripeto: la gente parla troppo, non ci sono imposizioni di alcuna squadra ma solo negoziazioni in corso. *Attualmente non è dell'Atletico Madrid e con il Milan non è del tutto chiuso*. Jackson può fare grandi cose, che sia in Spagna, Italia o Inghilterra. *Ci sono diverse possibilità e non sappiamo dove andremo ma tra qualche giorno, che sia domani o dopodomani o nel week-end, arriverà qualcosa probabilmente...*"._



Sinceramente questa storia mi sembra una grandissima fanfara mediatica, con tale Pompeo che rilascia tranquillamente dichiarazioni a qualsiasi testata italiana, pseudo-notizie provenienti dalla Colombia, eccetera.


----------



## Jack14 (23 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> In realtà sia Marca che Il Giornale dicono che stanno aspettando il 1 luglio perchè temono il blocco del mercato da parte dell'UEFA (come il barca). Quindi direi speranze quasi nulle...



Però questa spiegazione non regge. Perchè allora avrebbe già venduto mandzukic se c'è questo rischio e non avrebbe aspettato il 1 luglio? E perchè vietto, gia acquistato, non ha fatto le stesse dichiarazioni? Tutto molto strano


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (23 Giugno 2015)

sarà pure un mercenario ma,in base al rapporto qualità-prezzo, in giro per l'Europa non si trova di meglio.

Anch'io preferirei arrivasse,tanto son tutti mercenari nel calcio d'oggi (vedi Kondogbia)


----------



## Aron (23 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> quanto godrei se restasse al Porto



Anch'io.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Giugno 2015)

occhio che la gente comincia a illudersi di nuovo..


----------



## Biss (23 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> occhio che la gente comincia a illudersi di nuovo..



Come non quotarti


----------



## Victorss (23 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'agente di Jackson Martinez, tale Pompeo, continua a rilasciare dichiarazioni alquanto discutibili. Ecco le sue parole a TMW: _"Ancora non sappiamo dove andrà a giocare Jackson Martinez. *Tutti stanno scrivendo di tutto, ma noi non sappiamo niente. Aspettiamo qualche giorno per prendere una decisione definitiva a riguardo. Non so quello che farà il Milan e non ho manco idea di quello che faranno le squadre in Spagna*. Aspettiamo di decidere, ma vi assicuro che lo faremo presto. Anche Jackson vuole sapere il suo futuro, è normale. Ma io e lui non abbiamo fretta, siamo tranquilli. Aspettiamo il giorno in cui potremo finalmente parlare e chiudere. Ripeto: la gente parla troppo, non ci sono imposizioni di alcuna squadra ma solo negoziazioni in corso. *Attualmente non è dell'Atletico Madrid e con il Milan non è del tutto chiuso*. Jackson può fare grandi cose, che sia in Spagna, Italia o Inghilterra. *Ci sono diverse possibilità e non sappiamo dove andremo ma tra qualche giorno, che sia domani o dopodomani o nel week-end, arriverà qualcosa probabilmente...*"._



Questo procuratore é lo schifo dello schifo..un essere scandaloso ma cosa vuole ancora???? Levati di torno te e il tuo assistito che avete stufato. Chissà se succedesse un miracolo potrebbero anche rimpiangerlo il giorno che hanno preso in giro il Milan.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me stanno temporeggiando per vedere se il Milan riesce ad avere finalmente i soldi ed offrire un contratto superiore a Martinez

Per me può andare, preferisco Matri


----------



## Sotiris (23 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'agente di Jackson Martinez, tale Pompeo, continua a rilasciare dichiarazioni alquanto discutibili. Ecco le sue parole a TMW: _"Ancora non sappiamo dove andrà a giocare Jackson Martinez. *Tutti stanno scrivendo di tutto, ma noi non sappiamo niente. Aspettiamo qualche giorno per prendere una decisione definitiva a riguardo. Non so quello che farà il Milan e non ho manco idea di quello che faranno le squadre in Spagna*. Aspettiamo di decidere, ma vi assicuro che lo faremo presto. Anche Jackson vuole sapere il suo futuro, è normale. Ma io e lui non abbiamo fretta, siamo tranquilli. Aspettiamo il giorno in cui potremo finalmente parlare e chiudere. Ripeto: la gente parla troppo, non ci sono imposizioni di alcuna squadra ma solo negoziazioni in corso. *Attualmente non è dell'Atletico Madrid e con il Milan non è del tutto chiuso*. Jackson può fare grandi cose, che sia in Spagna, Italia o Inghilterra. *Ci sono diverse possibilità e non sappiamo dove andremo ma tra qualche giorno, che sia domani o dopodomani o nel week-end, arriverà qualcosa probabilmente...*"._



intendiamoci: se il nostro metro devono essere le parole di Pompeo, Lui non ha mai detto né che era concluso col Milan, né che era concluso con l'Atletico Madrid.
se giudichiamo le parole di Martinez, idem, non ha mai detto "ho scelto il Milan" o "ho scelto l'Atletico Madrid".
l'unica persona rilevante che ha detto qualcosa è stato il presidente del Porto, che non ha mai poi corretto il tiro.
quindi ad essere onesti, e cerco io per primo di esserlo, non dovremmo giudicare JM per le voci dei giornali italiani, spagnoli o portoghesi.
la sua versione è sempre stata uguale: "Non ho scelto niente".


----------



## Victorss (23 Giugno 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Secondo me stanno temporeggiando per vedere se il Milan riesce ad avere finalmente i soldi ed offrire un contratto superiore a Martinez
> 
> Per me può andare, preferisco Matri



Matri per me può andare a zappare gli orti che ha un bel fisico.
Detto questo Martinez io lo vorrei ancora, quello che mi innervosisce é che questo sadico continua a fare il pagliaccio poi domani l atletico lo ufficializza.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (23 Giugno 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Secondo me stanno temporeggiando per vedere se il Milan riesce ad avere finalmente i soldi ed offrire un contratto superiore a Martinez
> 
> Per me può andare, preferisco Matri



Tra un mercenario forte e uno scarso magari tifoso del Milan scelgo il mercenario forte che ti fa vincere.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'agente di Jackson Martinez, tale Pompeo, continua a rilasciare dichiarazioni alquanto discutibili. Ecco le sue parole a TMW: _"Ancora non sappiamo dove andrà a giocare Jackson Martinez. *Tutti stanno scrivendo di tutto, ma noi non sappiamo niente. Aspettiamo qualche giorno per prendere una decisione definitiva a riguardo. Non so quello che farà il Milan e non ho manco idea di quello che faranno le squadre in Spagna*. Aspettiamo di decidere, ma vi assicuro che lo faremo presto. Anche Jackson vuole sapere il suo futuro, è normale. Ma io e lui non abbiamo fretta, siamo tranquilli. Aspettiamo il giorno in cui potremo finalmente parlare e chiudere. Ripeto: la gente parla troppo, non ci sono imposizioni di alcuna squadra ma solo negoziazioni in corso. *Attualmente non è dell'Atletico Madrid e con il Milan non è del tutto chiuso*. Jackson può fare grandi cose, che sia in Spagna, Italia o Inghilterra. *Ci sono diverse possibilità e non sappiamo dove andremo ma tra qualche giorno, che sia domani o dopodomani o nel week-end, arriverà qualcosa probabilmente...*"._



Ma sto Pompeo è davvero l'agente? Mica era Mendes?
Boh,non si sta capendo nulla. Resta che il fatto che bisogna assolutamente provarci,non importa quanto siano piccole le possibilità.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (23 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma sto Pompeo è davvero l'agente? Mica era Mendes?
> Boh,non si sta capendo nulla. Resta che il fatto che bisogna assolutamente provarci,non importa quanto siano piccole le possibilità.



concordo!!!se non ha ancora firmato il gallo ha l obbligo di rilanciare !!!
non ci sono alternative al quel prezzo !!!


----------



## Jino (23 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'agente di Jackson Martinez, tale Pompeo, continua a rilasciare dichiarazioni alquanto discutibili. Ecco le sue parole a TMW: _"Ancora non sappiamo dove andrà a giocare Jackson Martinez. *Tutti stanno scrivendo di tutto, ma noi non sappiamo niente. Aspettiamo qualche giorno per prendere una decisione definitiva a riguardo. Non so quello che farà il Milan e non ho manco idea di quello che faranno le squadre in Spagna*. Aspettiamo di decidere, ma vi assicuro che lo faremo presto. Anche Jackson vuole sapere il suo futuro, è normale. Ma io e lui non abbiamo fretta, siamo tranquilli. Aspettiamo il giorno in cui potremo finalmente parlare e chiudere. Ripeto: la gente parla troppo, non ci sono imposizioni di alcuna squadra ma solo negoziazioni in corso. *Attualmente non è dell'Atletico Madrid e con il Milan non è del tutto chiuso*. Jackson può fare grandi cose, che sia in Spagna, Italia o Inghilterra. *Ci sono diverse possibilità e non sappiamo dove andremo ma tra qualche giorno, che sia domani o dopodomani o nel week-end, arriverà qualcosa probabilmente...*"._



Alla fine il ragazzo sa che questo sarà il suo primo ed unico contratto top in carriera, sta chiaramente facendo di tutto per creare un'asta su di lui, il Milan ha dimostrato con Kondogbia di non voler fare nulla del genere, credo pure con Jackson lo farà arrivare solamente alle nostre condizioni.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'agente di Jackson Martinez, tale Pompeo, continua a rilasciare dichiarazioni alquanto discutibili. Ecco le sue parole a TMW: _"Ancora non sappiamo dove andrà a giocare Jackson Martinez. *Tutti stanno scrivendo di tutto, ma noi non sappiamo niente. Aspettiamo qualche giorno per prendere una decisione definitiva a riguardo. Non so quello che farà il Milan e non ho manco idea di quello che faranno le squadre in Spagna*. Aspettiamo di decidere, ma vi assicuro che lo faremo presto. Anche Jackson vuole sapere il suo futuro, è normale. Ma io e lui non abbiamo fretta, siamo tranquilli. Aspettiamo il giorno in cui potremo finalmente parlare e chiudere. Ripeto: la gente parla troppo, non ci sono imposizioni di alcuna squadra ma solo negoziazioni in corso. *Attualmente non è dell'Atletico Madrid e con il Milan non è del tutto chiuso*. Jackson può fare grandi cose, che sia in Spagna, Italia o Inghilterra. *Ci sono diverse possibilità e non sappiamo dove andremo ma tra qualche giorno, che sia domani o dopodomani o nel week-end, arriverà qualcosa probabilmente...*"._



Siamo ancora in tempo per le visite ?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (23 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Alla fine il ragazzo sa che questo sarà il suo primo ed unico contratto top in carriera, sta chiaramente facendo di tutto per creare un'asta su di lui, il Milan ha dimostrato con Kondogbia di non voler fare nulla del genere, credo pure con Jackson lo farà arrivare solamente alle nostre condizioni.



ma quanto può chiedere??avevo letto che arriva da un ingaggio da 1.5 dal porto ......il tetto degli stipendi deil atletico non so quanto sia.Certo che adesso che hanno venduto mandzukic alla juve sono scoperti e faranno di tutto per accontentarlo...anche perche pure per loro le alternative a quel prezzo non sono molte....


----------



## Biss (23 Giugno 2015)

Io nell'affare JM vedo solo PRO ovvero:

-A 35 mln non vedo attaccanti migliori
-Acquistarlo vorrebbe dire riprendersi moralmente e mediaticamente dallo smacco subito nell'affare Kondongbia
-L'arrivo di un campione potrebbe invogliare poi i successivi che andremo a trattare

Finché ci sarà un barlume di speranza io farei carte false per averlo, che si tratti di ingaggio maggiore o bonus da aggiungere al prezzo d'acquisto.


----------



## Biss (23 Giugno 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> ma quanto può chiedere??avevo letto che arriva da un ingaggio da 1.5 dal porto ......il tetto degli stipendi deil atletico non so quanto sia.Certo che adesso che hanno venduto mandzukic alla juve sono scoperti e faranno di tutto per accontentarlo...anche perche pure per loro le alternative a quel prezzo non sono molte....



Io ci sto sperando ma sotto sotto sono già rassegnato a vederlo ufficializzato dall'atletico, rileggendo l'intervista fatta al procuratore ho come avuto la sensazione che che le sue parole pendessero maggiormente verso la Spagna..


----------



## danjr (23 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'agente di Jackson Martinez, tale Pompeo, continua a rilasciare dichiarazioni alquanto discutibili. Ecco le sue parole a TMW: _"Ancora non sappiamo dove andrà a giocare Jackson Martinez. *Tutti stanno scrivendo di tutto, ma noi non sappiamo niente. Aspettiamo qualche giorno per prendere una decisione definitiva a riguardo. Non so quello che farà il Milan e non ho manco idea di quello che faranno le squadre in Spagna*. Aspettiamo di decidere, ma vi assicuro che lo faremo presto. Anche Jackson vuole sapere il suo futuro, è normale. Ma io e lui non abbiamo fretta, siamo tranquilli. Aspettiamo il giorno in cui potremo finalmente parlare e chiudere. Ripeto: la gente parla troppo, non ci sono imposizioni di alcuna squadra ma solo negoziazioni in corso. *Attualmente non è dell'Atletico Madrid e con il Milan non è del tutto chiuso*. Jackson può fare grandi cose, che sia in Spagna, Italia o Inghilterra. *Ci sono diverse possibilità e non sappiamo dove andremo ma tra qualche giorno, che sia domani o dopodomani o nel week-end, arriverà qualcosa probabilmente...*"._



Spezzo una lancia a suo favore: non ha mai cambiato versione nelle sue dichiarazioni; non regge la tesi che ci siam fidati del suo procuratore, sia prima che dopo l'inserimento dell'atletico non si è mai sbilanciato


----------



## danjr (23 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Alla fine il ragazzo sa che questo sarà il suo primo ed unico contratto top in carriera, sta chiaramente facendo di tutto per creare un'asta su di lui, il Milan ha dimostrato con Kondogbia di non voler fare nulla del genere, credo pure con Jackson lo farà arrivare solamente alle nostre condizioni.


Noi non partecipiamo ad aste [cit.]


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> intendiamoci: se il nostro metro devono essere le parole di Pompeo, Lui non ha mai detto né che era concluso col Milan, né che era concluso con l'Atletico Madrid.
> se giudichiamo le parole di Martinez, idem, non ha mai detto "ho scelto il Milan" o "ho scelto l'Atletico Madrid".
> l'unica persona rilevante che ha detto qualcosa è stato il presidente del Porto, che non ha mai poi corretto il tiro.
> quindi ad essere onesti, e cerco io per primo di esserlo, non dovremmo giudicare JM per le voci dei giornali italiani, spagnoli o portoghesi.
> la sua versione è sempre stata uguale: "Non ho scelto niente".



infatti,capisco la nostra frustrazione,ma ad oggi i fatti sono quelli scritti sopra le mie parole


----------



## Victorss (23 Giugno 2015)

Biss ha scritto:


> Io nell'affare JM vedo solo PRO ovvero:
> 
> -A 35 mln non vedo attaccanti migliori
> -Acquistarlo vorrebbe dire riprendersi moralmente e mediaticamente dallo smacco subito nell'affare Kondongbia
> ...



Ragazzi non facciamo illusioni di nuovo..per me è andato a giorni verrà ufficalizzato dai materassai


----------



## Clint Eastwood (23 Giugno 2015)

A mio avviso le ipotesi su di lui sono 3: 

1) Siamo andati a trattarlo strappando volutamente solo l'accordo (verbale) col giocatore sull'ingaggio e con Pinto da Costa per il pagamento della clausola rescissoria, cosi da sperare di poterlo far valere appena si fosse avuta la certezza dell'ingresso di Bee in società e dei suoi soldi. Operazione senza soldi certi presuntuosa ed azzardata, vista la possibile concorrenza ed il fatto che partiamo già con l'handicap di non giocare la champions, ma sappiamo che la megalomania della nostra dirigenza potrebbe questo e altro. 
Quello che non pero' tornerebbe in tal caso è la dichiarazione pro-Milan rilasciata in quei giorni da Pinto Da Costa, perchè non credo che avrebbe mai accettato di lasciar partire Martinez per Milano senza garanzie assolute sul pagamento della clausola. 

2) Siamo andati a trattarlo strappando l'accordo col giocatore e col Porto con le dovute garanzie economiche (e quindi che i soldi ci sono) essendo o già sicuri dell'ingresso in società di Bee e dei suoi soldi o con risorse anticipate da Berlusconi a prescindere (eventualità quest'ultima assai difficile).

3) Jackson ha dato in linea di massima la sua disponibilità al Milan e il problema è solo l'ingaggio che è ritenuto bassino, visto che la concorrenza c'è e puo' garantire al giocatore sia l'ingaggio piu' alto che maggiore visibilità derivante dalla champions con conseguenti sponsorizzazioni piu' ricche.

Sulla scorta di tutto ciò io dico che se il problema è stato l'ingaggio che si aggira sulle cifre che si sono sentite, e cioè tra i 3.5 e i 4mln netti annui, Martinez non ha tutti i torti a pretendere di piu'. Voglio dire se uno sbarbatello Kondocoso qualunque prenderà 4mln con i bonus, perchè Martinez dovrebbe accontentarsi degli stessi soldi se non di meno?
Se i soldi ci sono io penso che alla fine Martinez con una proposta d'ingaggio piu' alta verrebbe tranquillamente da noi, anche nonostante il gap champions. Ma temo che il problema come su detto potrebbe essere proprio l'eventualità che Galliani non sia disposto a salire oltre l'offerta fatta. E a supporto di questa tesi c'è il fatto che nonostante la situazione sia a quanto pare cosi aperta, Suma ha già liquidato la questione dicendo che il giocatore è definitivamente andato. 

Ah una cosa...lascerei perdere discorsi su mercenari e cose del genere...altrimenti vedrei parecchio contradditorio lo sbavamento di tutti qui dentro (me compreso) per il ritorno di Ibrahimovic, che non è certo uno che non bada ai soldi.
Martinez bisognerebbe non farselo sfuggire, anche a costo di qualche sacrificio economico in piu', perchè è l'unico attaccante forte che c'è sul mercato...tra l'altro ad un prezzo piu' che buono.
Altro che chiacchiere varie.


----------



## Victorss (23 Giugno 2015)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> A mio avviso le ipotesi su di lui sono 3:
> 
> 1) Siamo andati a trattarlo strappando volutamente solo un preaccordo col giocatore sull'ingaggio e con Pinto da Costa per il pagamento della clausola rescissoria, cosi da sperare di poterlo far valere appena si fosse avuta la certezza dell'ingresso di Bee in società e dei suoi soldi. Operazione senza soldi certi presuntuosa ed azzardata, vista la possibile concorrenza ed il fatto che partiamo già con l'handicap di non giocare la champions, ma sappiamo che la megalomania della nostra dirigenza potrebbe questo e altro.
> Quello che non pero' tornerebbe in tal caso è la dichiarazione pro-Milan rilasciata in quei giorni da Pinto Da Costa, perchè non credo che avrebbe mai accettato di lasciar partire Martinez per Milano senza garanzie assolute sul pagamento della clausola.
> ...



Magari Galliani si fosse tutelato strappando un preaccordo..un preaccordo ha valenza legale che vincola entrambe le parti fino alla stesura del contratto vero e proprio..ma probabilmente sto procuratore senza vergogna avrà rifiutato di siglarlo attendendo l'offerta al rialzo che puntualmente è arrivata..non sapremo mai come sia andata veramente.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (23 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Magari Galliani si fosse tutelato strappando un preaccordo..un preaccordo ha valenza legale che vincola entrambe le parti fino alla stesura del contratto vero e proprio..ma probabilmente sto procuratore senza vergogna avrà rifiutato di siglarlo attendendo l'offerta al rialzo che puntualmente è arrivata..non sapremo mai come sia andata veramente.



Io intendevo accordo verbale, preaccordo nel senso di una specie di accordo (verbale) vincolato all'arrivo dei soldi, perchè come fai a fare patti se non sai innanzitutto se tu stesso potrai onorarli? Intendevo in quel senso, non dal punto di vista diciamo "contrattualistico". 
Comunque ho corretto, effettivamente è inappropriato.


----------



## bargnani83 (23 Giugno 2015)

stanno aspettando la sentenza che riguarda la squadra di simeone se possono fare mercato oppure no.dovrebbe arrivare entro il 1o luglio.nel frattempo lasciano delle porte aperte della serie non si sa mai.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (23 Giugno 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> stanno aspettando la sentenza che riguarda la squadra di simeone se possono fare mercato oppure no.dovrebbe arrivare entro il 1o luglio.nel frattempo lasciano delle porte aperte della serie non si sa mai.



Si ma magari rilanciando potresti riuscire a convincerlo. Se come dicono l'Atletico gli ha offerto un'ingaggio piu' alto di quello da noi proposto, è chiaro che con più soldi e la prospettiva champions Martinez va li. 
Del resto perchè dovrebbe venire di corsa in un Milan cosi scarso e con un progetto tecnico che per ora è solo millantato?


----------



## Valex (23 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'agente di Jackson Martinez, tale Pompeo, continua a rilasciare dichiarazioni alquanto discutibili. Ecco le sue parole a TMW: _"Ancora non sappiamo dove andrà a giocare Jackson Martinez. *Tutti stanno scrivendo di tutto, ma noi non sappiamo niente. Aspettiamo qualche giorno per prendere una decisione definitiva a riguardo. Non so quello che farà il Milan e non ho manco idea di quello che faranno le squadre in Spagna*. Aspettiamo di decidere, ma vi assicuro che lo faremo presto. Anche Jackson vuole sapere il suo futuro, è normale. Ma io e lui non abbiamo fretta, siamo tranquilli. Aspettiamo il giorno in cui potremo finalmente parlare e chiudere. Ripeto: la gente parla troppo, non ci sono imposizioni di alcuna squadra ma solo negoziazioni in corso. *Attualmente non è dell'Atletico Madrid e con il Milan non è del tutto chiuso*. Jackson può fare grandi cose, che sia in Spagna, Italia o Inghilterra. *Ci sono diverse possibilità e non sappiamo dove andremo ma tra qualche giorno, che sia domani o dopodomani o nel week-end, arriverà qualcosa probabilmente...*"._



Il procuratore continua sia a tirare sull'ingaggio che l'atletico deve dare, sia perche l'altletico aspetta risposta sul blocco del mercato!
Dovesse bloccarsi il mercato dell'atletico io non lo prenderei piu!
È vero, non abbiamo piu appeal, ma non mi sembra che sia il giocatore che il procuratore si stiano dimostrando signori!
Per cui, anche se ancora non mi sono ripreso dalla batosta di sabato, io non lo tratterei piu a prescindere dalla situazione atletico!
Puntiamo altri!

Apro ot: dopo la batosta di sabato non riesco piu a seguire nessun programma che riguarda il calciomercato! Controllero da oggi solo i vostri aggiornamenti una volta al giorno! Troppo deluso.
Chiuso ot.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Giugno 2015)

Per quanto mi riguarda può andare in Colombia a mendicare per strada


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Giugno 2015)

ma è vero che suma ne ha parlato ancora su milan channel?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma è vero che suma ne ha parlato ancora su milan channel?



*Ha fatto capire che il punto sul futuro del giocatore va ricercato nelle commissioni da elargire al signor Pompeo. Il problema è quello. Col Porto non bisogna fare niente, si paga la clausola alla FIFA e poi quest'ultima gira i soldi al Porto.*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Giugno 2015)

Il problema di base, a quanto ho capito, rimane che questo signore aveva già accettato le nostre condizioni, per poi non farsi più trovare al telefono,
a questo punto gli farei una controproposta al ribasso.


----------



## Victorss (23 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ha fatto capire che il punto sul futuro del giocatore va ricercato nelle commissioni da elargire al signor Pompeo. Il problema è quello. Col Porto non bisogna fare niente, si paga la clausola alla FIFA e poi quest'ultima gira i soldi al Porto*.



Assurdo..questo è peggio di una sanguisuga..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Assurdo..questo è peggio di una sanguisuga..



L'Atletico probabilmente gli avrà garantito delle commissioni maggiori...


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ha fatto capire che il punto sul futuro del giocatore va ricercato nelle commissioni da elargire al signor Pompeo. Il problema è quello. Col Porto non bisogna fare niente, si paga la clausola alla FIFA e poi quest'ultima gira i soldi al Porto.*



ma ha fatto capire che ci sono ancora margini di manovra o è definitivamente saltato?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma ha fatto capire che ci sono ancora margini di manovra o è definitivamente saltato?



Lasciava comunque intendere che ormai è un affare saltato. Ne parlava al passato.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lasciava comunque intendere che ormai è un affare saltato. Ne parlava al passato.



peccato....


----------



## gabuz (23 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ha fatto capire che il punto sul futuro del giocatore va ricercato nelle commissioni da elargire al signor Pompeo. Il problema è quello. Col Porto non bisogna fare niente, si paga la clausola alla FIFA e poi quest'ultima gira i soldi al Porto.*



Non svenderei mai la mia dignità, può rimanere al Porto per quel che mi riguarda


----------



## il condor (23 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Gazzetta Tv il ds Andrea Berta si troverebbe in Cile ed avrebbe già raccolto la firma del calciatore.*


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> *Secondo Gazzetta Tv il ds Andrea Berta si troverebbe in Cile ed avrebbe già raccolto la firma del calciatore.*



Berta, uno dei migliori in circolazione. Gallo impara


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> *Secondo Gazzetta Tv il ds Andrea Berta si troverebbe in Cile ed avrebbe già raccolto la firma del calciatore.*



Quindi ha firmato senza aver passato le visite mediche?


----------



## il condor (23 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quindi ha firmato senza aver passato le visite mediche?



non hanno detto niente riguardo alle visite mediche e le speranze che venga da noi sono quasi zero.
io ci spero ancora perchè trovare un sostituto simile è quasi impossibile.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Berta, uno dei migliori in circolazione. Gallo impara



se non sbaglio si provò a portarlo da noi...


----------



## luigi61 (23 Giugno 2015)

L'agente ha ufficializzato martinez x 4 anni all'atletico con relativa firma; ha ringraziato il Sig. Galliani....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> non hanno detto niente riguardo alle visite mediche e le speranze che venga da noi sono quasi zero.
> io ci spero ancora perchè trovare un sostituto simile è quasi impossibile.



Beh, a questo punto presumo di si. Hanno unto a dovere il procuratore e lo hanno fatto firmare senza visite. 

Galliani si è fatto fregare alla grande dal procuratore e dai grandi amici dell'Atletico Madrid. Spero che Silvio gli abbia fatto una bella lavata di testa.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Giugno 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> L'agente ha ufficializzato martinez x 4 anni all'atletico con relativa firma; ha ringraziato il Sig. Galliani....



fonte?


----------



## robs91 (23 Giugno 2015)

*Pompeo a calciomercato.com:Ringrazio il Milan e specialmente il signor Galliani, che ha fatto di tutto per portarlo in rossonero. Ma il ragazzo ha preferito dire di sì all'Atletico Madrid per il progetto che hanno ideato per lui. L'affare è ufficiale perchè lo dico io, ha già firmato per i prossimi 4 anni e il club spagnolo ha pagato l'importo della clausola rescissoria di 35 milioni di euro*


----------



## luigi61 (23 Giugno 2015)

Calciomercato.com


----------



## Fedeshi (23 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Pompeo a calciomercato.com:Ringrazio il Milan e specialmente il signor Galliani, che ha fatto di tutto per portarlo in rossonero. Ma il ragazzo ha preferito dire di sì all'Atletico Madrid per il progetto che hanno ideato per lui. L'affare è ufficiale perchè lo dico io, ha già firmato per i prossimi 4 anni e il club spagnolo ha pagato l'importo della clausola rescissoria di 35 milioni di euro*



Complimenti.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Pompeo a calciomercato.com:Ringrazio il Milan e specialmente il signor Galliani, che ha fatto di tutto per portarlo in rossonero. Ma il ragazzo ha preferito dire di sì all'Atletico Madrid per il progetto che hanno ideato per lui. L'affare è ufficiale perchè lo dico io, ha già firmato per i prossimi 4 anni e il club spagnolo ha pagato l'importo della clausola rescissoria di 35 milioni di euro*



Ahahahahhaha pure i ringraziamenti. Mi sa che questi hanno capito che il Gallo non ha uno straccio di progetto in mano. Hanno preso un po' di tempo, appena hanno visto che il Milan non chiudeva né per Kondogbia, né per Ibra, se ne sono scappati giustamente a gambe levate.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (23 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Pompeo a calciomercato.com:Ringrazio il Milan e specialmente il signor Galliani, che ha fatto di tutto per portarlo in rossonero. Ma il ragazzo ha preferito dire di sì all'Atletico Madrid per il progetto che hanno ideato per lui. L'affare è ufficiale perchè lo dico io, ha già firmato per i prossimi 4 anni e il club spagnolo ha pagato l'importo della clausola rescissoria di 35 milioni di euro*



A te invece quanti milioni hanno dovuto dare per farlo firmare perchè non ce lo dici?


----------



## il condor (23 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Pompeo a calciomercato.com:Ringrazio il Milan e specialmente il signor Galliani, che ha fatto di tutto per portarlo in rossonero. Ma il ragazzo ha preferito dire di sì all'Atletico Madrid per il progetto che hanno ideato per lui. L'affare è ufficiale perchè lo dico io, ha già firmato per i prossimi 4 anni e il club spagnolo ha pagato l'importo della clausola rescissoria di 35 milioni di euro*



la fonte è di colui che ha scritto a caratteri cubitali: Kondogbia-Milan è fatta, Ibra-Milan è fatta e Martinez-Milan è fatta.

però comunque si sapeva che era andato anche senza queste dichiarazioni se sono vere


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Giugno 2015)

ma calciomercato.com è affidabile? non si era detto di no? 
comunque pazienza è andato....certo che rimane il rammarico...


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Giugno 2015)

*A Bola conferma che Jackson Martinez è un nuovo rinforzo dell'Atletico Madrid. La società spagnola ha infatti versato i 35 milioni di euro della clausola rescissoria.*


----------



## il condor (23 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *A Bola conferma che Jackson Martinez è un nuovo rinforzo dell'Atletico Madrid. La società spagnola ha infatti versato i 35 milioni di euro della clausola rescissoria.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Pompeo a calciomercato.com:Ringrazio il Milan e specialmente il signor Galliani, che ha fatto di tutto per portarlo in rossonero. Ma il ragazzo ha preferito dire di sì all'Atletico Madrid per il progetto che hanno ideato per lui. L'affare è ufficiale perchè lo dico io, ha già firmato per i prossimi 4 anni e il club spagnolo ha pagato l'importo della clausola rescissoria di 35 milioni di euro*





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *A Bola conferma che Jackson Martinez è un nuovo rinforzo dell'Atletico Madrid. La società spagnola ha infatti versato i 35 milioni di euro della clausola rescissoria.*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ahahahahhaha pure i ringraziamenti. Mi sa che questi hanno capito che il Gallo non ha uno straccio di progetto in mano. Hanno preso un po' di tempo, appena hanno visto che il Milan non chiudeva né per Kondogbia, né per Ibra, se ne sono scappati giustamente a gambe levate.



Ha ringraziato per la cena offerta


----------



## robs91 (23 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *A Bola conferma che Jackson Martinez è un nuovo rinforzo dell'Atletico Madrid. La società spagnola ha infatti versato i 35 milioni di euro della clausola rescissoria.*



Aldilà di tutto è una tristezza assoluta essere rifiutati x l'Inter e l'Atletico Madrid.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> A te invece quanti milioni hanno dovuto dare per farlo firmare perchè non ce lo dici?



Domanda legittima...


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Giugno 2015)

mamma mia...dove siamo finiti.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> A te invece quanti milioni hanno dovuto dare per farlo firmare perchè non ce lo dici?



Non molti di più di quelli che prendono D'amico, Pastorello, Tinti, Raiola, Kia e il resto degli amici di Galliani. Dubito fortemente che l'ago della bilancia sia stato la percentuale al procuratore


----------

